# Universal tether anchor install???



## KristaDJ (May 30, 2009)

We just bought a van (97) and are trying to get Chevy to install a tether anchor retrofit kit per their agreement to install one for free but they don't seem to be able to locate the part.
I am wondering if there is a universal kit that we can order from somewhere and either install ourselves or have the dealership install for us. I read on carseat.org that these kits exists but I wanted to check the safety here.
TIA


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

What make of van?


----------



## KristaDJ (May 30, 2009)

It's a 1997 chevy cargo conversion van.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

AFAIK, the tether retrofit programs do not apply to cargo/conversion vans, only passenger vehicles below a certain weight.


----------



## KristaDJ (May 30, 2009)

But is there a _universal_ tether anchor that we can order?


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Yes and no. You can order a heavy-duty anchor from Ez-ON Products, but there may or may not be a safe place to attach it in a conversion van.


----------



## KristaDJ (May 30, 2009)

Hmmmm, does anyone know what qualifies as a safe place to attach it? Would the instructions for the anchor tell me?
Thank you


----------



## KristaDJ (May 30, 2009)

Would that be the first product on this page?
http://www.ezonpro.com/products/accessories.shtml


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

That is the correct product. I'm pretty sure there are comprehensive instructions included, but you can also call and ask -- they tend to be pretty good at working with customers and these folks know their stuff.


----------



## KristaDJ (May 30, 2009)

Will do, thank you so much


----------

